# Origin Setup startet nicht mehr



## Wanderer92 (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo, habe längere Zeit kein Origin mehr benutzt und wollte letztens mal wieder BF starten, doch Origin hat sich nach dem Autoupdate nicht mehr starten lassen.
Also Deinstalliert, OriginThinSetup runtergeladen und jetzt das gleiche mit den Setup selbst.
Habe bereits alles mit Origin aus der Registry gelöscht, BF deinstalliert (danach erst) und alle Kompatibilitätsmodi als Admin durch.
Wenn ich es unter 98/ME starte, kommt das leere Origin-Fenster, ansonsten ist es mit 2 dllhosts nur kurz im Task Manager sichtbar.

Hoffe hier hat noch jemand eine Idee, bei einen Setup kenne ich nicht so viele Möglichkeiten das doch noch zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Wanderer92 (5. Januar 2018)

Ok, das Problem hat sich (leider) von alleine erledigt, keine also Ahnung woran es genau lag.
Habe zum dritten mal einen Clean-Boot gemacht und einen frischen Installer probiert und es hat geklappt.
Der andere Installer war nicht alt, habe ihn erst vorgestern runtergeladen aber ansonsten hat sich halt auch nichts geändert.


----------

